# Unterschied zwischen ET200S und ET200M



## murie (27 Juli 2011)

Hallo 
ich hab da mal eine Frage 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der ET200S und der ET200M
Wann und wo setzt man ET200S ein und wann setzt man die ET200M ein?

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar

gruß


----------



## o.s.t. (27 Juli 2011)

ET200M:
eher im Schaltschrank, wo du mit 8er oder 16er oder 32er EA Abstufungen leben kannst

ET200S:
eher im Feld, wo du Sensorik und Aktorik in 2,3 und 4-Leitertechnik direkt auf die E/A Klemmen führst.
gibts ab 2-Kanal-Einheiten, kannst du viel feiner aufbauen.

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2011)

Das ist aber mal eine tolle Frage ... 

Die ET200M verwendet die "Standard"-Karten der 300er-Serie. Wenn du die in deiner Perepherie gut gebrauchen kannst dann nimmst du die - also z.B. wenn viele dig.Eingänge und/oder Ausgänge benötigt werden ... oder eben welche von den anderen Karten.

Bei der ET200S verhält es sich dann ähnlich, nur eben dass dies ja Karten sind, die in erster Linie auf Dezentralisierung (also kleine Anzahlen von E/A/Zählern etc.) ausgelegt sind.

Hinsichtlich der Leistungsfähigkeit ist mir sonst nichts bekannt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vollmi (27 Juli 2011)

Zu erwähnen ist noch, das nur die M in Softwareredundanten Systemen betrieben werden können (nach Siemens vorgaben).

Die S Version habe ich jetzt aber auch schon in Softwareredundanten Aufbauten in Betrieb gehabt ist aber mindestens genauso umständlich wie wenn man die Siemensvorgaben hernimmt.

mfG René


----------



## o.s.t. (27 Juli 2011)

Manchmal findet man Antworten auch einfach im Online-Katalog....


> SIMATIC ET 200S - das Multitalent mit umfassendem Funktionsspektrum:
> 
> 
> Feinmodularer Aufbau mit Mehrleiteranschluss.
> ...


----------



## murie (27 Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Ich war überlegen ob ich das so realisieren kann wie ich mir das so vorgestellt habe.
Ich erkläre das mal kurz.

Ich habe 2 große Hallen.
In jeder Halle gibt es ein Gaslagerraum mit ca. 10 verschiedenen Gasflaschen.
Dann gibt es noch in jeder Halle 2 Druckluft Kompressoren die zusammengeführt werden in ein Druckluft Behälter. Die müssen alle überwacht werden 
In Halle 1 sind die Druckluft Kompressoren und das Gaslagerraum im Umkreis von ca. 5-6 Meter.
Die Gasflaschen wurde ich Analog messen mit einem Drucksensor. (Wie viel Druck in den jeweiligen Gasflaschen vorhanden ist)
Der Druckluft Behälter wurde ich auch Analog messen. (Wie viel Druck im Behälter vorhanden ist)
Die Kompressoren wurde ich Digital messen. (Ob die Kompressoren laufen oder nicht laufen)
Das alles wurde ich in eine ET200S packen und von der ET200S über Profibus an die S7-300 anschließen und an der S7-300 soll ein Touchpanal vorhanden sein, damit ich das ganze überwachen kann.
Hinweis: zwischen der ET200S und der S7-300 in Halle 1 sind voneinander ca. 20-25 Meter weg.

Liege ich mit meiner Überlegung richtig oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge

Gruß murie


----------



## vollmi (27 Juli 2011)

Genau für Sowas sind die ET200s gedacht. Du könntest auch zu jedem Kompressor eine ET200s machen, dann sparst du dir Leitungswege für die Kontakte.

Ausserdem solltest du dir überlegen ob du wirklich Profibus machen willst, mit Profinet isses etwas handlicher und hat den Vorteil das man sich ohne Programmieradapter an die SPS anhängen kann und zwar an jedem ET200s Modul.

Ist das eine Ex-Zone?

mfG René


----------



## o.s.t. (27 Juli 2011)

murie schrieb:


> ...Liege ich mit meiner Überlegung richtig oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge...


Das kannst du +/- sicher so machen mit ET200S.

Dass du weisst, wie du in Gas-Umgebungen bezüglich ExSchutz umzugehen weisst, davon gehe ich jetzt einfach mal aus...

o.s.t.


----------



## murie (27 Juli 2011)

Ja es ist eine Ex-Zone


----------



## murie (27 Juli 2011)

@vollmi
Das mit dem Profibus und Profinet müsste ich mir noch überlegen.
Danke dir


----------



## murie (27 Juli 2011)

ich hab da noch eine Frage 

wozu dienen: 
- Y-Link IM157 ???
- IM 153-2  ???
- Profibus Terminator ???

wo werden diese eingesetzt und was machen die?

Gruß


----------



## vollmi (27 Juli 2011)

Der Y Koppler ist dafür zuständig einen redundant aufgebauten Profibus auf einen einfachen Bus umzulegen.

die IM Sind die entsprechenden Anschaltmodule für Profibus.

Jede ET200 Station hat einen IM als Buskoppler egal ob PN/DP Topologie.

Terminatoren sind dazu da die Buspegel aufs entsprechende Potential zu bringen, braucht man normal nicht da jeder Profibusstecker schon einen Terminator eingebaut hat den man zuschalten kann.

mfG René


----------



## murie (27 Juli 2011)

@vollmi
AHA!!!
alles klar das bringt mich aufjedenfall weiter.
Weil da hat ich überlegt ob die sachen für die Kühltürme, Kältemaschinen, Rückkühlanlage brauche 
da müsste ich mir noch gedanken machen.

ich danke dir   

Gruß murie


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2011)

In Anlehnung an den Beitrag#7 von Vollmi würde auch ich dir empfehlen, so weit wie möglich zu dezentralisieren. Die ET200S sind nicht so teuer als dass man die nicht auf "nur" für eine Ein- und eine Ausgangskarte nehmen könnte.
Ob du Profibus oder Profinet nimmst wird nur durch die Kopf-Baugruppe (IM151) entschieden. Wlcher Bus da für die besser ist mußt du selbst entscheiden - aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich aber auch Profibus nehmen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vollmi (27 Juli 2011)

Hier Gibts das Simatic Selection tool:

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...egionUrl=/ch&autoopen=false#activetab=config&

Dort kannst du dir eine ET200s Station zusammenstellen. Das stösst dich dann auch auf alles was man pro ET200s Station braucht. So vonwegen Powermodul, IM anschaltung, Terminalmodul etc.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2011)

Also wenn du dezentralisieren möchtest hat das
ET200s System auch den Vorteil das es Preiswerter
sein kann 2x 8-Kanalige Baugruppen im ET200s
System kostet weniger als eine 16-kanalige 
Baugruppe im "M-System" und lässt sauberer und
übersichtlicher verdrahten.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Juli 2011)

Einige nutzen auch nur die ET200S-Serie, egal ob im Schaltschrank oder im Feld. Da hängt dann nur eine 300-er CPU auf dem Rack.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2011)

@Tigerente:
Warst du schon bei uns und hast da in die Schränke geschaut ...?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Tigerente:
> Warst du schon bei uns und hast da in die Schränke geschaut ...?



@Ralf,
das würde ich mal gerne sehen...!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Juli 2011)

Wohl nicht wissentlich...
Aber neugierig bin ich immer


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Wohl nicht wissentlich...


 
  Anscheinend ja doch ... wegen :


Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Einige nutzen auch nur die ET200S-Serie, egal ob im Schaltschrank oder im Feld. Da hängt dann nur eine 300-er CPU auf dem Rack.


... das beschreibt unsere Schränke und das Drum-herum schon ganz gut ... 

@Helmut:
Komm vorbei ... dann mache ich eine Führung ...


----------

